# Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What up groovie ghoulies?

Johnny Thunder here with word of a rather interesting new novel in the works - seems that Publisher's Weekly is reporting that Grand Central Press editor Ben Greenberg has signed a twobook deal with Grahame-Smith, and the first book will be *Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter*.

Read on the for historical fic detail:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15854


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a neat idea. I look forward to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see that's the same guy who did the Pride and Prejudice and Vampire book (which I'm telling myself I really should get my hands on). I think Abraham Lincoln as a vampire hunter would be a riot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why not? I liked Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome! haha


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Why couldn't he be like a werewolf hunter? Or an alien hunter? Or a goblin hunter? Or a robot hunter?

Seems to me they're always vampire hunters, doesn't it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Simply put: It just sounds to me like they're rapidly running out of ideas...

But, looking on the bright side, at least it's not another remake.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Why couldn't he be like a werewolf hunter? Or an alien hunter? Or a goblin hunter? Or a robot hunter?
> 
> Seems to me they're always vampire hunters, doesn't it.


True - I'd like to see him as a ghost hunter or fighting off Rebel zombies or something besides vampires.....


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

rebel zombies,ooh what an idea


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey gang! Here's a sneak peak at this new historical/horror mash-up novel courtesy of Amazon. It will be released on March 2, 2010.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0446563080/?tag=vampires.com-20

I'm actually looking forward to this one - it sounds like some fun. Check out the link for a preview and more info.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Preview of the book which hits shelves tomorrow:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14314


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That was some funny ****! 

I think I will pick the book up just because. I just hope it's not as silly as that trailer was.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i was at the bookstore yestrday, for like an hour or two, like always...I dont have the money right now but i got to page 50 and it was awesome! I shall resume it tomorrow


----------

